# Fellow



## crisalexa

Bună seara,

Fellow of a computing society.

Cum se poate traduce în  română?Nu sunt sigură dacă are un corespondent .Sigur, nu este un simplu membru,ci treapta superioară(ultima) în  ierarhia respectivei societăţi. Eventual, membru cu drepturi depline, sau membru asociat?
Din păcate,nu am ce context să adaug,pentru că este vorba  pur şi simplu de un titlu,o poziţie în ierarhia organizaţiei respective  care este astfel:

Senior Member, Distinguished Member şi Fellow Member


Mulţumesc.​


----------



## farscape

Bună ziua,


Ca să te putem ajuta, te rog următoarele lucruri:


1/ Scrie cu semnele diacritice - e obligatoriu pe forum! - fie folosește meniul pull-down din fereastra de editare, fie urmează indicațiile din resursele forumului (poți să-ți editezi singură textul original ca să nu trebuiască s-o fac eu).


2/ Mai citește o dată regulile forumului ca să vezi ce se poate și ce nu se poate face aici. 


3/ Mai adaugă ceva context la întrebarea ta, așa după cum rezultă din punctul #2 de mai sus. Mi-e greu să-mi dau seama din textul tău dacă e vorba de un membru obișnuit al unei societăți/organizații sau altă poziție în ierarhia unei societăți universitare, de exemplu... Asta ca să evităm discursurile/întrebările speculative.


Numai bine,
farscape
(moderator)


----------



## farscape

Problema e puțin mai complicată pentru că nu există o structură general acceptată pentru toate societățile care folosesc limba engleză ca limbă de bază. De exemplu există societăți sau organizații care au members și fellows (mai ales în mediul universitar) dar sunt altele care au numai fellows... 

O posibilă traducere ar fi - pentru o organizație care are și members și fellows - _membru de onoar_e, dar ce te faci atunci cu _honorific member_, care este un titlu de membrie acceptat și folosit. Altă posibilitate ar fi _membru cu privilegii special_e iar o a treia posibilitate ar putea fi să-l lași netradus, simplu _fellow_.

Profii universitari și medicii au chestia asta cu fellowship - sigur și cei care plimbă inelu' lui Sauron  Cum am zis, e cam greu de deslușit, ca să nu mai zic de titlul organizației în sine care nu sună prea bine (vezi societățile IEEE și IEE pentru formele folosite curent).


Pe WR există cel puțin o discuție pe exact aceeași temă, care ajunge la concluzii similare.  Îți las plăcerea s-o descoperi în tihnă 

Later,
.


----------



## crisalexa

Mulţumesc pentru răspuns.Sper să pot găsi "tihna" necesară descoperirii discuţiei


----------



## farscape

Aici găsești o discuție de pe WR despre _member_ și _fellow_, jumătate în engleză și jumătate în italiană.
IEEE Computer Society, "the world's premier organization of computing professionals... " - o formulare care are sens.
vezi IEEE și IET (UK) pentru ierarhia membrilor, dacă n-ai dat deja peste ele. 

Best,
.


----------



## crisalexa

Much obliged


----------

